# marble halfmoon plakat x female grizzle crowntail



## nickthenuge (Jan 20, 2013)

i am attempting to try to breed my bettas the thai way but in a 10 gallon bucket filled 5 inches. but w/ added heater(cold in my area) and styrofoam for the nest (using IAL extract). my overall goal is to get my own ctpk line going with good 180 spread. and i know it will take 2-4 generations to start seeing it properly. the male has been conditioned for a 2 weeks and female has been condition 3 weeks and is ready to explode. the male has been added 40 mins ago going to add the female in 20 mins


----------



## nickthenuge (Jan 20, 2013)

i forgot to take pictures of the male but i am capable of taking pics of the female if you want to see


----------



## nickthenuge (Jan 20, 2013)

female


----------



## nickthenuge (Jan 20, 2013)

female :3


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Pretty girl, good luck.


----------



## nickthenuge (Jan 20, 2013)

current setup going to release the female in 40 mins  hopefully all goes well


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

The female is so pretty!


----------

